# Sealing historic brick



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

tenzo said:


> OK, I've got a real tough question, but I'm hoping someone has the experience to share.
> 
> Short story:
> I live in historic German village. Like many home there, they have exposed the inner brick. It looks nice, but the brick and mortar is constantly shedding a fine grit. Is there a way I can seal the brick and mortar without ruining the look and integrity of the brick?
> ...


 As you say, the inner course was never intended to be exposed, so I would restore it to what the builder intended!
I would assume this to be a plaster coat!


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Some history first. When brick were fired in stationary kilns, the heat was not consistent. The brick that were fired to a higher heat were vitrified and used on exterior surfaces, and the lesser fired bricks, known as "salmons" for their color were used to build inner whythes and interior walls (which were then generally plastered). The salmons are not vitrified and so are soft.

The lime mortar used is calcified and would not dust had the exterior walls not been tuckpointed with an impervious modern cement mortar. This will certainly destroy the wall sooner rather than later. To solve your problem there are consolidators on the market for restoration. Google "brick consolidation" or "mortar consolidation". These products will work without changing the appearance as would any sealer that would serve the same purpose.


----------

